# Cubing Timer



## Skittleskp (Aug 24, 2019)

I am in the process of creating a timer made specifically for cubing. It will most likely be released in the beginning of 2020 Some features I have included are.

Calling out inspection times
Different sessions for every event so you can see what you average
Improvements to display screen
Low battery light
You can turn the timer to competition mode so that each button must be held for 3 seconds in order to prevent accidental timer resets

Please let me know your feedback. Thanks!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 24, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> I am in the process of creating a timer made specifically for cubing. It will most likely be released in the beginning of 2020 Some features I have included are.
> 
> Calling out inspection times
> Different sessions for every event so you can see what you average
> ...


I can't wait! Will it be a downloadable desktop app or an internet one?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 24, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I can't wait! Will it be a downloadable desktop app or an internet one?


The 'low battery light' indicates to me that this is a physical timer!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 24, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> A 'ghost mode' would be an interesting addition - a light that starts flashing when your previous time is approaching, that type of thing. A metronome function for practice sessions would also be good...


Yes, that would be good


----------



## Kristapsas (Aug 24, 2019)

What about scrambles?


----------



## aerocube (Aug 24, 2019)

pls add non-wca events to the scramble list to the timer
things like 8x8+,kilominx and other events


----------



## Skittleskp (Aug 24, 2019)

Kristapsas said:


> What about scrambles?


I was thinking that would be a good idea. I will make sure to add that in.


----------



## Skittleskp (Aug 24, 2019)

aerocube said:


> pls add non-wca events to the scramble list to the timer
> things like 8x8+,kilominx and other events


What are some events that should be added

8x8
kilominx
master pyraminx
redi cube
let me know if there are any more!


----------



## Skittleskp (Aug 24, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> A 'ghost mode' would be an interesting addition - a light that starts flashing when your previous time is approaching, that type of thing. A metronome function for practice sessions would also be good...



I do like the idea but do you think that would be distracting if you saw you were about to hit a pb.
Metronome is a good idea.


----------



## aerocube (Aug 24, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> What are some events that should be added
> 
> 8x8
> kilominx
> ...


qqtimer supports 8x8 up until around 14x14 but it's not in wca notation
you should add curvy copter because it seems to be a popular puzzle atm
a good thing to add is average of x,where you can call up a random number (i.e ao35) and get the average
also add a mean version of that too


----------



## CurlyFries (Aug 24, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> What are some events that should be added
> 
> 8x8
> kilominx
> ...


You could also add certain subsets such as LL, RU 2gen, cross solved, and many more. There are loads of subsets that people like to drill and this would be helpful.


----------



## Grr Parity (Aug 25, 2019)

This sounds amazing! Definitely keep making this


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Aug 25, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> What are some events that should be added
> 
> 8x8
> kilominx
> ...


You should add mirror blocks


----------



## SM cubing (Aug 25, 2019)

holy cow this is exactly what we need. i think scrambles would be a little much however, maybe make a seperate thing for that for you to plug in if you want, same thing for the sessions for each event, ill probably follow up with a sketch when i get back from church. but great stuff otherwise


----------



## aerocube (Aug 25, 2019)

wearephamily1719 said:


> You should add mirror blocks


you can just use a 3x3 scrambler for mirror blocks adding a mirror block-specific category wouldn't add anything


----------



## Skittleskp (Aug 25, 2019)

wearephamily1719 said:


> You should add mirror blocks



Great idea


aerocube said:


> you can just use a 3x3 scrambler for mirror blocks adding a mirror block-specific mirror wouldn't add anything



I dont think I will add a scrambler becase the display screen would need to be bigger but possibly for the next timer.


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 9, 2019)

This seems like a really good idea, I'd definitely want one haha


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 9, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> I do like the idea but do you think that would be distracting if you saw you were about to hit a pb.
> Metronome is a good idea.


Maybe some sort of flash when you do get your PB?


----------

